# I need to know... (Fast)



## Jeckel (Oct 8, 2011)

well... ok, i have 2 tanks now. one main tank and one fry tank..
i need to know when i should move my prego platy from the main tank. im willing to skype with some one if i need to.. since they are to hard to catch in a picture/ 
once i get a responce ill tell them my skype name.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I would just move her now. Leave her there until she drops, then move her out.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The closer to the release you wait, the more stressful it will become. I agree with fishpunk. Move it now rather than later.

There will be some members who may recommend that you dont move the mother, but rather, wait until the fry are released, then move the surviving fry.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

move her now.....i don't keep platies ; but i do keep guppies and swords...they are pretty much the same..i usually keep mine in one tank with lots and lots of plants..that will give the fry plenty of refuge and keep the female from stressing....but since you have the tank set up go ahead and move her....but you will still need lots of plants...


----------

